# Stumbled onto this guy the otherday in Big Cottonwood Canyon



## Tigru

And frankly, it startled the crap out of me when I first saw him


----------



## truemule

I hate when I walk up on them boys. I have done the same thing a few times. They just don't seem to care. Nice pic of the big boy.


----------



## JAT83

Yeah, it's definitely a cool...scary at times experience when you run into them....they're just so unpredictable. I have gotten the stare down a few times...really creepy!


----------



## callofthewild

that's a big ole boy there nice photo.


----------



## Wdycle

Nice shot! That's why you alway's need to be on the look-out.


----------



## James

Thats awesome. Great shot.


----------



## LOAH

That's a great photo n' all, but how do you supposed they got that horse to wear such a funny hat? :?


----------



## dkhntrdstn

thats a nice bull right there.


----------



## duck jerky

that's good looking bull.


----------



## FROGGER

Awesome, i always love spotting a moose..... :shock:


----------

